# sestear



## blasita

Hola a todos:

Me gustaría saber dónde se usa el verbo 'sestear' de manera habitual. Por mi zona no se usa y decimos normalmente: 'echarse/dormir la siesta'.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## Namarne

Hola, Blasita: 

Por mi zona tampoco se usa mucho, al menos con el sentido de "echar la siesta". Yo casi lo he oído más para decir de alguien que hace el vago, que vegeta, o que no se toma las cosas en serio, o incluso que se duerme en los laureles. 

Un saludo amistoso.


----------



## blasita

Gracias, Namarne. Un abrazo.


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Aquí tal vez sea más habitual expresarlo con dormir, dormir la siesta, pero emplear el puro verbo no nos suena extraño._ ¿Y tu madre? Está sesteando. Está durmiendo la siesta._
Saludos


----------



## clares3

Namarne said:


> Yo casi lo he oído más para decir de alguien que hace el vago, que vegeta, o que no se toma las cosas en serio, o incluso que se duerme en los laureles.


De acuerdo con Namarne: por mi barrio significa vaguear, no hacer nada de lo debido, relajarse de más...


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias, Adolfo y Clares. Un saludo.


----------



## Martoo

Acá jamás. Hacer / dormir una siesta lo común.

Saludos.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Sestear, desconocido por acá.
Decimos: echarse una siesta, echarse una pestaña (se entiende), echarse un coyotito (se entiende, pero ni me preguntes el porqué).


----------



## KirkandRafer

Lo de "hacer la siesta" me suena habérselo oído a catalanes, pero aquí no es nada común. Supongo que será como lo de "echar/hacer en la tele" que se hablaba en otro hilo.

Respecto a sestear, confirmo lo que ha dicho clares3 y añado, no obstante, que se me hace cada vez menos corriente.


----------



## Namarne

KirkandRafer said:


> Lo de "hacer la siesta" me suena habérselo oído a catalanes, pero aquí no es nada común. Supongo que será como lo de "echar/hacer en la tele" que se hablaba en otro hilo.


Yo este caso lo veo un poco diferente. Diría que he oído siempre "hacer la siesta" (además de "echarse la siesta" o "dormir la siesta") a mi familia de fuera de Cataluña, pero ya no me atrevo a asegurarlo. 

Saludos.


----------



## blasita

Muchas gracias: Martoo, Juan (lo del 'coyotito' me encanta) y Kirk.

La verdad es que yo no uso 'hacer la siesta', pero tampoco es que me suene tan mal.

A ver si más foreros de otros países/regiones españolas (¡o de las mismos/-as!) se animan también y nos hablan de su uso.

Un saludo y gracias a todos.


----------



## Pinairun

blasita said:


> Muchas gracias: Martoo, Juan (lo del 'coyotito' me encanta) y Kirk.
> 
> La verdad es que yo no uso 'hacer la siesta', pero tampoco es que me suene tan mal.
> 
> A ver si más foreros de otros países/regiones españolas (¡o de las mismos/-as!) se animan también y nos hablan de su uso.
> 
> Un saludo y gracias a todos.



Mi suegro, que era de Córdoba, decía que 'iba a echar una cabezadita' o, a veces, 'a descabezar el sueño'. No sé si con eso quería minimizar el hecho de que dormía unas siestas de dos horas o más.

_Sestear _solo lo empleo referido al ganado, cuando sestea en el campo. En las horas en que aprieta el sol, es frecuente ver como las vacas se tienden en grupos.


----------



## Birke

Sestear se oye tan poquito que a mí se me hace casi literario. 

Las siestas, en mi entorno, siempre se echan o se duermen; no se hacen. 

Respecto a las cabezadas, me acabo de dar cuenta de que uno puede echar una cabezada o dar una cabezada. 
La diferencia está en si se dispone uno a dormir voluntariamente, o si ocurre sin poder evitarlo. 
Para echar una cabezada se recuesta uno; las cabezadas se dan sentado en la mesa, viendo la tele, o, lo peor, sentado al volante. 

Como curiosidad, en mi pueblo se dice "echar un clisico". Viene de _clisarse_, que significa adormecerse, eclipsarse un rato, vamos. 

¿Cómo era aquello de don Segundo Sombra? _…dormir, morirse un rato_


----------



## blasita

Pinairun said:


> Mi suegro, que era de Córdoba, decía que 'iba a echar una cabezadita' o, a veces, 'a descabezar el sueño'. No sé si con eso quería minimizar el hecho de que dormía unas siestas de dos horas o más.
> _Sestear _solo lo empleo referido al ganado, cuando sestea en el campo. En las horas en que aprieta el sol, es frecuente ver como las vacas se tienden en grupos.


Muchas gracias, Pina.
Pues sí, lo de la 'cabezadita' es bastante común por aquí. Mi uso de 'sestear' coincide con el tuyo. Un saludo.



Birke said:


> Como curiosidad, en mi pueblo se dice "echar un clisico". Viene de _clisarse_, que significa adormecerse, eclipsarse un rato, vamos.


A mí me encantan estas curiosidades ...

Gracias por tus interesantes comentarios, Birke.


----------



## germanbz

KirkandRafer said:


> Lo de "hacer la siesta" me suena habérselo oído a catalanes, pero aquí no es nada común. Supongo que será como lo de "echar/hacer en la tele" que se hablaba en otro hilo.
> 
> Respecto a sestear, confirmo lo que ha dicho clares3 y añado, no obstante, que se me hace cada vez menos corriente.



No creo que sea cosa de catalanes. En mi casa que yo recuerde (en Valencia) hacer/echar la siesta se usa indistintamente. Es posible que hacer la siesta en una forma más general de la acción y echar la siesta de una manera más concreta, o incluso podría decir en un contexto más informal, pero lo dicho, ambas se usan de manera natural.
Respecto a lo de sestear, es un verbo que a nadie le sonaría extraño pero que realmente no es de mucho uso. En cualquier caso, y en lo que yo conozco, _sestear _se aplicaría mucho más a una siesta corta, incluso a adormecerse, lo conocido como una "cabezada" en oposición a la siesta larga de una hora o más.


_Mira que es vago, no hace más que sestear en el trabajo._


----------



## KirkandRafer

Entonces, ¿quizá sea algo más de valencianos? Ya digo que aquí no se usa nunca.

Birke, por confirmar y si no es indiscreción: ¿de dónde eres exactamente? "Clisarse" o "quedarse clisa(d)o" con el sentido "dar una cabezada"  se oye muchísimo por aquí, aunque no había caído en comentarlo.


----------



## oa2169

No usamos "sestear" en Colombia.

Hacemos la siesta, nos echamos un sueñito, una recostadita, un motoso.

A propósito de este último, DRAE:

*motoso**1**, sa**.*
*4. *m._ Col._ Sueño breve.


----------



## blasita

Pues ya estamos aquí, recién levantados del motoso, clisico, coyotito y demás.

Gracias por vuestros aportes, German y Oa.


----------



## clares3

KirkandRafer said:


> "Clisarse" o "quedarse clisa(d)o" con el sentido "dar una cabezada" se oye muchísimo por aquí, aunque no había caído en comentarlo.


No sé de dónde será Birke pero yo soy de Murcia y por aquí clisarse (por eclipsarse) se usa en el sentido de echarse una siesta, quedarse clisao. Hacía tiempo que no lo oía y me ha gustado recordarlo.
Horror: en Rioja significa "Vidriarse los ojos de los muertos o moribundos"


----------



## KirkandRafer

Yo siempre que lo he oído ha sido con el sentido de sueño involuntario y breve; jamás había escuchado lo de "echarse un clisico". Por eso le preguntaba a Birke de dónde es: quizá se trate de un uso diferente dentro de la misma región.

Curioso y un tanto macabro lo de la Rioja, aunque imagino que no será de uso común.

P.S. Espero que a blasita no le moleste que los murcianos le secuestremos el hilo un poco.


----------



## Birke

Pues ya recordé arriba lo de que dormir es morirse un rato, pero aún así no creo que el _clisarse_ murciano tenga que ver con el sentido que le dan en La Rioja, sino con el cuarto que recoge el DRAE para eclipsar:
*eclipsar**.*
*1. *tr._ Astr._ Dicho de un astro: Causar el eclipse de otro.
*2. *tr. Oscurecer, deslucir. U. t. c. prnl.
*3. *prnl._ Astr._ Dicho de un astro: Sufrir el eclipse de otro.
*4. *prnl. Evadirse, ausentarse, desaparecer.

¿O acaso no parece evadida de todo por un rato, ausente, la persona que duerme?


----------



## flljob

Sestear solo la he leído en la traducción de un poema de Montale que empieza: sestear pálido y absorto junto al muro ardiente de un huerto.


----------



## Colchonero

Meriggiare pallido e assorto... Qué hermoso poema. 

Pero, flljob, si en México no se dice sestear, ¿qué hacen -y perdón por el tópico- esos mexicanos que todos hemos visto un millón de veces en las películas y en las tiras cómicas, sentados contra un muro, al sol, casi escondidos bajo el sombrero? Si no sestean, ¿qué es lo que hacen?


----------



## flljob

Echarse una jetita.


----------



## Idóneo

flljob said:


> Echarse una jetita.



¿Se utiliza alguna vez en infinitivo? ¿Cómo sería?: ¿Jetear?

Un abrazo.

PD: edité el infinitivo pues tenía una errata. Gracias, flljob por la aclaración.


----------



## flljob

Se jeteó = se durmió.
Echarse una jetita no es lo mismo que jetearse. Echarse una jejtita es algo durativo, con el diminutivo de jeta, que le da una connotación afectiva positiva.
En este caso, jeta no es hocico ni boca. Jeta es la acción de dormir, de breve duración.

Quiero echarme una jetita. Necesito echarme una jetita, esta noche no dormí nada.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Colchonero said:


> Pero, flljob, si en México no se dice sestear, ¿qué hacen -y perdón por el tópico- esos mexicanos que todos hemos visto un millón de veces en las películas y en las tiras cómicas, sentados contra un muro, al sol, casi escondidos bajo el sombrero? Si no sestean, ¿qué es lo que hacen?



Véase post número 8, también.


----------



## Alita Quicui

Hola,
por aportar algo, mis abuelos leoneses (León, España) y por extensión en mi casa, siempre han usado "sestear" para el ganado pero también para las personas.
Cuando uno se va a "sestear" se va a reposar (normalmente tras la comida). Y luego ya, si te duermes, adormilas o simplemente te quedas leyendo en posición horizontal es otra historia pero  todo incluye "sestear" (también, igual que con los animales utilizamos "me voy a encamar").
Saludos


----------



## blasita

KirkandRafer said:


> P.S. Espero que a blasita no le moleste que los murcianos le secuestremos el hilo un poco.



Yo encantada de que todos me lo 'secuestréis'. Además, a un pueblo de Murcia nos vamos a veranear normalmente (ahí vivía mi suegro), pero la verdad es que nunca había oído esas expresiones, la verdad. (Por cierto, me he dado cuenta de que se me ha pasado Clares en los agradecimientos, lo siento).

Muchas gracias a todos los demás por los últimos aportes.


----------



## clares3

blasita said:


> (Por cierto, me he dado cuenta de que se me ha pasado Clares en los agradecimientos, lo siento).


Tranquila, Blasita, que eso nos pasa todos los días (Por cierto, espero que te lo pases bien este verano por Murcia)


----------



## DavidRB

Más claro sería decir "echar la siesta", aunque aquí en Perú, se ha acostumbrado a decir (vulgarmente) "jatear".


----------



## tesalia

Sestear no se usa por aquí y siesta se oye muy poco, por lo menos a nivel popular; en este sentido, tengo la impresión de que se considera una palabra muy… elegante. En todo caso, cuando se usa, se dice 'dormir la siesta'; pero se prefiere: 'echar un sueño/sueñito'; muy popularmente: 'echar un camarón/camaroncito'; o sencillamente: descansar, reposar o dormir.

Saludos.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Juan Jacob Vilalta said:


> Sestear, desconocido por acá.
> Decimos: echarse una siesta, echarse una pestaña (se entiende), echarse un coyotito (se entiende, pero ni me preguntes el porqué).



O echarse una jeta o jetearse.

Sestearse nunca lo he escuchado y no lo hubiera relacionado con siesta, quizá siestear pero no sestear.


----------



## DavidRB

Janis Joplin said:


> O echarse una jeta o jetearse.
> 
> Sestearse nunca lo he escuchado y no lo hubiera relacionado con siesta, quizá siestear pero no sestear.



Hola Janis Joplin, ¿de qué país eres? Aquí en Perú se dice "está jato" (está dormido), o "irse a jatear" (irse a dormir), pero "jetear" lo usan vulgarmente para decir "besar".
Es sorprendente a veces, la diferencia tan grande en el modo de hablar en cada país!


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

DavidRB said:


> Hola Janis Joplin, ¿de qué país eres? Ciudad Juárez, México. Aquí en Perú se dice "está jato" (está dormido), o "irse a jatear" (irse a dormir), pero "jetear" lo usan vulgarmente para decir "besar".
> Es sorprendente a veces, la diferencia tan grande en el modo de hablar en cada país!



Jetear proviene de jeta --> cara.


----------



## blasita

Lo de 'jeta' (cara) también lo usamos por aquí, pero lo de 'jetear' (o 'jatear') es nuevo para mí.

Todo muy interesante. ¡Muchas gracias a todos!


----------



## Adolfo Afogutu

Alita Quicui said:


> "me voy a encamar").


Aquí, cuando nos encamamos, no es precisamente para dormir la siesta, sino para menesteres algo más amenos y animados. 
Saludos


----------



## flljob

Colchonero said:


> Meriggiare pallido e assorto... Qué hermoso poema.
> 
> Pero, flljob, si en México no se dice sestear, ¿qué hacen -y perdón por el tópico- esos mexicanos que todos hemos visto un millón de veces en las películas y en las tiras cómicas, sentados contra un muro, al sol, casi escondidos bajo el sombrero? Si no sestean, ¿qué es lo que hacen?



Acabo de leer que la siesta es una muy sana costumbre española. Así que esos mexicanos dormidos después del mediodía, a la sombra de un gran cactus, seguramente leyeron el Surós: Semiología médica y técnica exploratoria.
Saludos


----------



## Rolfi

Por acá, sobre todo en el norte del país se dice "siestear"

Mi mama sabía decirme 
recuerdo cuando era chango 
usted se acuesta la siesta 
no vayas a andar hondeando.

Ahí nomás ya me ordenaba 
que algo en el suelo tirara 
y debajito el alero 
en un cuerito *siesteara.*


----------



## Milton Sand

oa2169 said:


> No usamos "sestear" en Colombia.
> 
> Hacemos la siesta, nos echamos un sueñito, una recostadita, un motoso.


Hola:

A este lado de Colombia, no sesteamos propiamente, pero siesteamos bien rico (como @Rolfi); y a veces foqueamos (nos echamos una siesta profunda). Siestear (de _siesta_), foquear (de _foca_) y el ya mencionado motosear (de _motoso_, por las motas que suelta la cobija y te traes pegadas en el rosto al levantarte). Preciso ahora después de almuerzo ya estoy que clavo el pico.

Saludos,


----------

